# 1.5" MarinePure substrate in a Eheim cannister filter



## bradleyheathhays (Oct 19, 2011)

So after much consideration comparing opinions on the 1.5" MarinePure and BioHome Ultimate substrates I've decided to go with the MarinePure to filter my new 125 gal planted. I'll be using two Eheim 3e Pro canister filters each with 4 baskets measuring 7.25" x 7.25" x 2.25" tall. Since this is my first tank and I have no practical experience, throughout my research I've assumed a good filter media would be a complicated mish mash of things piled on top of each other to help ensure the water flowed THROUGH as much of the media as possible before exiting the filter. But now considering the size of my filter baskets (2.25" tall) and the size of the MarinePure media (1.5") I'm not so sure I'll be getting the 'flow through' that I wanted. Because of the basket height I'll only be able to layer a single layer of MaringPure filter balls in each basket. Even though I'll have 2 baskets in each canister with this media it still seems like it'll be loaded in too sparingly (not stacked on top of itself) to ensure good flow through the media itself. With this setup it seems like the flow would be more likely to go around the filter balls instead of through them.

Is this setup going to be sufficient?

Second idea is to have sponge filters in the bottom basket, then pile MarinePure in the second basket up to the level of the top of the third basket leaving the third basket out, then the fourth basket would contain some Purigen.

Third idea is to use MarinePure 1.5" in each of baskets 2 and 3 but then put a small layer of a smaller mech filter material on top of each of the ball layers to help force flow through the MarinePure.

Thanks I'm all ears!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I suppose if you have enough you could break some to fill the extra space.I'm the sponge guy after keeping fish for over 30 years so will never waste money on fancy bio media with crazy claims(240 sq ft of surface area in 1 1/2 inch ball).You could also just place a sponge or any other bio media in the extra space.The link I saw said it could even be placed under gravel in the tank,BUT it did not list a canister out of all of the filters or choices???


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm with bandit on the sponges. I dont use much else in any of my filters. And using HOB canister and sump filters. I do have chemipure in my sump sue to high nitrate issues. I had a similar debate when I built my sump, but sponges still came out on top for me. Great surface for BB, and they handle much.


----------



## bradleyheathhays (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I may have heard of the all sponge idea before, and it seems very dooable. How often do you have to break everything down for cleaning? One of the reasons I bought the Eheims is b/c they're computer processed. They sense flow rate and adjust motor speed accordingly as the media gets more gunked up. Then they also tell ya when flow rate is too slow and that they need cleaning. Real handy for someone trying to minimize maintenance effort. A big part of my setup philosophy is to maximize maintenance intervals while still delivering a quality environment.

By the way, what does BB stand for? I'm sure it's referring to probably nitrifying bacteria.

So here's the next evolution of all my idears here...

Just saw an evaluation of the MarinePure filter media on their website by some guys maintaining a very large aquarium at the Aquarium of Niagara I think it was. Anyhow, he described how he used MarinePure blocks in one of the sump filter systems and he mentioned that it's important to let the water flow passively around the filter blocks (as opposed to forcing it through) so anaerobic bacteria can set up shop in the interior of the block (which I believe helps to eventually get rid of nitrates? after they establish after a couple months). So....

Best idea now since I'm going to use two baskets with this stuff (and b/c I'm lazy and would like to do as few water changes as possible) is to fill one basket with just the 1.5" MarinePure filter balls (utilizing passive flow) and the second basket I'll get a block of the MarinePure filter material (which at first look seem to be maybe 2" in height) cut them to fit the basket exactly and then possibly permanently install them into the basket using aquarium safe silicone. The fit would be as exact to the sides of the basket as possible and the silicone would be spread from top to bottom all around the edges of each basket forcing water flow through the entire media. This setup would provide for both lots of forced pass through the filter media as well as passive flow around the 1.5" balls allowing a place for the anaerobic bacteria to set up shop.

Whats everybody think bout that?


Overkill yes I know, but if spending more now on lots of good filter material (read more nitrifying bacteria) will provide for less water changes down the line then I'm all for it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

bradleyheathhays said:


> Thanks for all the info. I may have heard of the all sponge idea before, and it seems very dooable. How often do you have to break everything down for cleaning?
> 
> Overkill yes I know, but if spending more now on lots of good filter material (read more nitrifying bacteria) will provide for less water changes down the line then I'm all for it.


I rinse my sponges every month or two.It takes less than 3 minutes.
GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!
I wouldn't silicone in anything in a filter.It will force all sorts of crap into the block that you will never get out without a high pressure rinse(therefore killing the Beneficial Bacteria(BB).
Eitherway I think those balls/blocks will be inpossible to clean without killing BB.
And as for anerobic bacteria ; it reaquires a few other thing like an oxygen STARVED enviroment and some source of food(usaully carbon like sugar,vodka,vinnegar ).
If you really want nitrate removal from a filter look into BIO PLASTICS and a reactor.In about one month you'll see nitrates drop.
Took my saltwater down too low(0-5 ppm)!
Even with low nitrates waterchanges are still necessary to remove dissolved organics,or hormones from the fish that they will excrete to stunt others growth to mention a couple.


----------

